# I see Revell now has Spiderman and Iron Man kits



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV2nFtWuEIQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Indeed they do and they seem to have the same limited pose choices that Moebius had to pick from.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

To tell you the truth I'm more enthused about Rat Fink and Lil' Coffin making comebacks.

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

First up on the vid is the old Sizzler dragster. 1/24th scale and had LOADS of alternate parts.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

The only one that interests me is the Dave "Big" Deal Glitter Bug reissue.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...Cool! Wonder what scale, and maybe more Heros in the future!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Spidy and IM say "pre-decorated" So I guess they're pre-paints? In which case I gotta say nah. Liking a lot of the cars though


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Is that Spiderman kit a repop from the old Aurora mold?
I imagine Revell still had the molds in storage after all these years.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

spocks beard said:


> Is that Spiderman kit a repop from the old Aurora mold?


Based on the image in that video, no. The pose is similar, but still different enough so as not to be a reissue or reworked version of the Aurora kit.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Interesting news.

I wonder, though, why this is in the Moebius board.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Because I thought I was on the Modeling board... Although at first I also thought these were the Moebius kits reissued under the Revell label like the Skipjack, semi truck, etc.


----------

